# Look what I found



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Been looking for one of these for about 4 years was in a small trapping supply shop the other day and wow new in the box a johnny Stewart ch-1 howler with cassette tape look out coyotes


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice find !!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good for you pokey!


----------

